# Filing 2013 US taxes - resources, info and useful links



## Bevdeforges

Because we're starting to get some queries on this subject, I'm going to open a "sticky" thread here to post information and sources for US overseas taxpayers as things become available. 

This will be a closed thread - for questions or comments, start up a new thread or ask your question on the message board. It helps if you have a descriptive title that includes the subject area you are discussing or asking about.

The IRS has updated their page for overseas taxpayers and it has a good listing of the most relevant IRS publications:

U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad

Also note that FBARs must be electronically filed this year - however, they have simplified the procedure so that you basically fill in a pdf form and send that in electronically. There is no need to register with the FinCen site (as there was in the past). See the sticky here on Expat Tax for more information. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-tax/315681-good-news-fbar-front.html

The IRS Free File site is supposed to open up January 17, 2014 - but the IRS will not be accepting e-filings until January 31st. Last year, only 8 of the Free File vendors were able to handle foreign addresses, but we'll see this year if anything has changed.

Deadline for filing from overseas is June 15th, not April 15th.

More as information becomes available.


----------



## Bevdeforges

*Free-file is open for business*

As announced, the IRS Free File site has opened. The Free File Fillable Forms won't be available until January 31st, but the others seem to be open for business and will apparently hold your filing for you until the IRS opens up to accept forms.

Free File: Do Your Federal Taxes for Free

One note: I see that when you access TaxAct from the IRS site, it indicates income and age restrictions on their Free File offer. If you go directly to the TaxAct site, it says there are no restrictions on their Free File offer. I would suggest checking some of the other sites to see if the age and income restrictions hold. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

*Tax help for those living overseas*

Someone has just reminded me to remind everyone here that in many areas around the world, you may be able to attend a meeting, seminar or informational session on American taxes. They seem to be starting up now (end of January) through the end of February.

These types of events are usually organized by American expat groups in or near a large city (Toronto, Montreal, Paris, London, Madrid, etc.) or by some of the large, international accounting and legal firms. Check the bulletin boards at local universities, town halls, or on the websites of expat groups or local institutions with American connections (shops, hospitals, restaurants, accounting firms, attorneys).

These sessions can be very interesting, informative and can give you enough background to do your own returns, using the available software or not.

We can't post information about individual tax sessions, due to the advertising rules here, but check with your local expat organizations to see if something is happening in your area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

*Tax help from the Paris IRS office*

The IRS office in Paris has just updated their page for the coming tax season.
Internal Revenue Service | Embassy of the United States Paris, France

The information is not just for French residents, it's useful for all American taxpayers living overseas. Be sure to click on the link on the right side of the page marked "Tax Assistance Information Booklet" - includes lots of practical information and average exchange rates you can use for 2013 - for euros, GBP, Swiss francs and even Israeli shekels.

Frankly, the Paris office info booklet usually has more useful information than any other single source - and it's fairly compact at only 12 (half size) pages!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

